# May Day Pics - May 01, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005May01

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, I'm really trying to understand how a parent pigeon can love a baby pigeon. They're just not pretty. But I guess it's because I like pigeons that are big and plump like that reddish one you have.

Now that's a pigeon!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Those starling and sparrow babies are simply precious.....all mouth--too cute. And the ducklings are adorable too. Hope the swollen eye gets better and the red pigeon is lookin' good! Thanks for the pictures.

Linda


----------

